

The Invisible Bicycle Helmet - petercooper
https://vimeo.com/43038579

======
jdietrich
This technology is increasingly common in motorcycle jackets, where the airbag
is deployed around the neck to augment the helmet. They're not very popular,
because of the inconvenience of charging - a suitable deployment circuit is
inherently very power-hungry. The technology is also _extremely_ expensive,
adding between $1000 and $1500 to the cost of an already costly protective
garment.

A cheaper mechanical system uses a pull-cord like the safety cut-off on a
treadmill or jetski, but that's still a $500 add-on and may not be feasible on
a bicycle due to the lower mass of the vehicle. This doesn't need charging,
but the rider has to remember to connect and disconnect the tether.

Ultimately, bicycle helmets are unimportant. They prevent a very small number
of head injuries at relatively high inconvenience. The best and most cost-
effective improvements to cyclist safety are driver and rider training, which
prevents accidents in the first place.

